#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Effect of recession on Oil & Gas jobs

## indianoilman

Welcome to discussion about effect of recession on jobs in Oil & Gas industry...
please do post your expert comments....
Is it right time to switch jobs...?
What r opportunities for freshers and also for experienced one?


Come on guys ...express yourself on this topic.. :Confused: See More: Effect of recession on Oil & Gas jobs

----------


## MartinMas

Hi Friend, I do not know about what region you are talking about. In Southamerica the situation is very difficult. Most people do not think in switching now because there are not good perspectives for the near future. 
In this region, a lot of exploitation as well as engineering/construction companies fired freshers and experienced professionals.

----------


## indianoilman

THANKS Martin!
what about gulf countries.....like Kuwait, Oman, Qatar,Saudi etc...
are they also affected by recession.... whether still recruitments going on...?

----------


## raulelite

Unemployment is increasing AND PROJECTS ARE CLOSED all the time, I am a mechanical engineer whit 2 years of experience in design, I will like an oportunity to work in some place in the world,no matter where, I just wnat to increase my knowledge but I can't found that oportunity because the recession.

----------


## aimanq

I work in the Gulf.
The bad news: Many projects are delayed in the gulf area. Several projects cancelled.
Just several months back many companies in the gulf were struggling to find manpower. Theyve been vesting India, Thailand & Philippine to recruit engineering professionals. 

The good news: Due to the recession the cost of construction materials have falling sharply, steel for example is 40 to 60 percent cheaper. 
This trend will make projects more attractive in the coming period

----------


## aimanq

I work in the Gulf.
The bad news: Many projects are delayed in the gulf area. Several projects cancelled.
Just several months back many companies in the gulf were struggling to find manpower. Theyve been visting India, Thailand & Philippine to recruit engineering professionals. 

The good news: Due to the recession the cost of construction materials have falling sharply, steel for example is 40 to 60 percent cheaper. 
This trend will make projects more attractive in the coming period

----------


## aimanq

The bad news: Many projects are delayed in the gulf area. Several projects cancelled.
Just several months back many companies in the gulf were struggling to find manpower. Theyve been vesting India, Thailand & Philippine to recruit engineering professionals. 

The good news: Due to the recession the cost of construction materials have falling sharply, steel for example is 30 to 60 percent cheaper. 
This trend will make projects more attractive in the coming period & some projects which are cancelled due to escalated costs will be revived again.
Lets wait and hope for the best

----------


## kynelow

i am control engineer working in south east asia. oil and production side is decreasing its production. projects are either shriking or get cancelled, ecpecially for modeling OTS. but for APC people are looking into it seriously as to save operational cost/increrase efficiency. any way i also have been forced to take unpaid leaves to save whole company from economy depression, even the div i work for is making money :Frown:

----------


## miomibor

Any jobs for mining engineer

----------


## DSB123

Hi,
    Well the situation in the UK is dire. I have been a Contractor for 22 years and never been out of work until last December when I was laid off due to drop in workload. I am still out of work at the moment. Rates for people in work are being cut by the Employers. These financial people that caused this recession should be put up against a wall and shot!

----------


## raulelite

And WHAT about the newly engineers? what is the prospects for us? what expect for the future? In venezuela no future if you are not working to goverment, and yet, if you are not a flunkey to the mother fuckers militars, you have no future... help pleace to find a job, out from here.!!

----------


## miomibor

@DSB123

I totally agree with you, considering shooting them. Any way we can only wait for now

----------


## miomibor

@DSB123



I totally agree with you, considering shooting them. Any way we can only wait for nowSee More: Effect of recession on Oil & Gas jobs

----------


## ksunil86

Respected members,

In India even now during this time of recession i saw many ppl getting placed in good companies, How they managed it, but here is no opportunity for freshers, When this recession comes back to normal?

----------


## edd

Hi everybody, projects in Mexico have declined but, despite the recession there are good job opportunities in the oil industry, especially in service companies.

----------


## polo44600

hi all,

in france the same think. All big projet are stopped. And the construction of boat is death for the moment. 
I'm freelance piping designer and I still find the job because there is not much piping designer with a good level of knowledge (sorry for some of my colleagues). but even with that it is hard to find job.

hoping that everyone here will soon enough take care

sorry for my bad english but i'm french  :Wink:

----------


## jose garcia

Commenting on what is quite right in the industry to venezuela stopped, rather the entrance to the oil companies to stop this is my area for which the government says is the recession of the world capitalist crisis and affects all savings

----------


## ravishe

HI polo44600
what do you mean by freelance engineer, & is that for it no effect in recession period you said?

----------


## ravishe

> Respected members,
> 
> In India even now during this time of recession i saw many ppl getting placed in good companies, How they managed it, but here is no opportunity for freshers, When this recession comes back to normal?



Is that you mean, the fresher will not get any opportunity now in recession period & not even after recession overs? That I don't think. The demand is more for fressher in good time of oil & Gas Market.

----------


## anwar_saleh

Dear All:

The image is not dark, but I know many new projects in gulf in drilling, oil and gas companies. The issue here is how you prepared your self for such opportunity. You have to make your self-ready for hard interview as the marked already has many experienced personnel and they want to improve their carrier. 
Any way, I'm working in Algeria and have a lot of friend working in gulf and we have the same vision that is Be ready

----------


## ashraf_elkholy

Ashraf Ahmed Zaki Ibrahim Ali El-Khouli
Email : ashraf_elkholy2001@yahoo.com
Certified by International Examination Board for Occupational Health & Safety in London (NEBOSH)
International Train the Trainer Course / Aberdeen  UK (Three months)
International Train the Trainer Course / Pau - France (Two Months)
Total Quality Management Diploma
Member of R.T.I.T.B. (Route Transporting Industry Training Board / UK)
Current Position HSE/QA Manager with KCA Deutag (Drilling Company)
Previous Position: VEGAS (Operator Company) HSE MANAGER 
16 years Total HSE/QA Experience 
Total Oilfield Experience 20 years on Drilling Rigs, Offices & with Operator companies.
(Land rigs, Jackup, Semi, DP, Tender, Platform  Dry Docks)

P E R S O N A L   D A T A

Date of birth		: 20/12/1968
Mobile			: 0020169438738
Home			: 0020553947547
Nationality		: Egyptian. 
Address		: Hadayek ElHaram  Bawabet Khofo  Gardenia Street  22 G
Passport No.		: 770113
Qualifications 	: Bachelor of commerce June-1990 TQM Diploma.
Language 		: Arabic & English (Written & Oral) both very good.


	From July 2005 till now work as Regional Safety Training Coach then promoted to Regional Training & Development Manager in Dubai office, but due to the financial recession the company had to close our Dubai office, Lay off all the employees & move me temporary to Libya as HSE/QA Manager with KCA Deutag (Drilling Company) to help to nationalise the local HSE Supervisor to HSE Manager position.
	From Dec-2003 to July 2005 HSE Manager with VEGAS (Operator Company) Oil& Gas company in Cairo.
	From Jan 1994 to Dec 2003 HSE Advisor/Supervisor/Manager with Transocean (Drilling Company).
	From October 1990 till Jan 1994 with Santa Fe in different drilling positions.


GENERAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBITIES FOR THE ABOVE MENTIONED POSITIONS:

HSE/QA Manager:
	Prepare Journey Management System.
	Submit tenders for various clients.
	Responsible for preparation of bridging (interface) documents.
	Responsible and accountable for the implementation and maintenance of the contract Quality Management System and Contract HSE Management System in full compliance with Contract requirements.
	Advising, guiding and motivating staff and line management on HSEQ activities.
	Responsible for organizing HSEQ training for all staff and maintaining accurate real time records.
	Ensuring that all staff are familiar with the fundamental operational system and have ready access to the procedures describing the Quality and HSE Management System.
	Operating an internal audit program utilizing qualified personnel independent of the area being audited to determine the effective application of the Quality and HSE Management System and operate effective close out of the deficiencies.
	Provide oversight and auditing to assure adherence with implementation of company policies and applicable regulation.
	Undertake weekly HSE project audit ensuring follow-up and rectification of detected irregularities.
	Responsible for all HSE reporting, incident/accident investigation, follow-up and close out.
	Conducting root cause analysis in a business process using TRIPOD.
	Experience of implementing system around Emergency & Response and crisis Management. 
	Operation & application of HSEMS.
	Provide HSEQ leadership and direction to other less experienced personnel.
	Track and monitor applicable regulations and assure compliance.
	Provide support and advice to Management, Supervisors and Operations personnel on matters related to HSE.
	Enhance the coordination and management of HSE with the Management team to achieve HSE Goals and Objectives in accordance with strict contractual HSE requirements. A strong liaison and interface with Client and Contractors HSE Personnel.
	Write regular HSE reports for Corporate Safety Manager highlighting trends and possible exposures, deployment and training of staff and incidents of significance.
	Act as the HSE representative at weekly client meeting to provide input on compliance and progress.
	Review and provide applications for various work permits for specific project activities, ensuring activities are coordinated and that safety compliance is monitored by safety officers.
	Ensure the site medical facility providing services for the treatment of injury and illness, first-aid training of staff and regular inspections of camp and site facilities.
	Development & execution of health and safety plan.
	Work closely with client personnel to ensure alignment of strategies across the operations to ensure the entire client requirements are met.
	Engage in all the principal HSE tasks including training, planning, program development, auditing, risk assessment, coaching etc.
	Develop and implement safety awareness and safety incentive program to motivate staff and increase safety awareness.
	Manage the training, organizational development and competence assurance functions, implementing the relevant Group policies and procedures relative to these functions.
	Liaison between Dubai, UK and Overseas companies with regards to training and competence matters.
	Liaise with external agencies and training providers ensuring compliance with industry and statutory requirements with respect to training, organizational development and competency.
	Manage the training function so that training outcomes are formally evaluated with a measured change in performance being indicated.
	Manage the training function ensuring that a comprehensive evaluation is undertaken to establish the need for either internal training courses, where adequate expertise is available, or external training is provided. 
	Identify and monitor department and rig specific training budgets, establishing close liaison with budget holders so that efficient cost control is maintained.
	Ensure that the functions of training and development and competence assurance are fully integrated to complement each other both offshore and onshore
	Provide input as requested into the Group Safety Policy, and ensure its implementation by themselves and employees under their direct authority.
	Be familiar with their role as identified in the Emergency Response Procedures and ensure staff under their direct supervision is fully trained to deal with such an emergency.
	Establish preferred supplier agreements with external training providers and ensure cost effective training solutions are established.
	Identify and monitor department and rig specific training budgets, establishing close liaison with budget holders so that efficient cost control is maintained.
	Where required as Action Party, close out Actions in a timely manner.
	Maintain a well trained, efficient and motivated team.
	Ensure personnel under their control have sufficient information and knowledge to carry out their responsibilities.
	Carry out competence assessment and performance appraisals for department staff.
	Maintain departments performance at a level that satisfies all internal and client audits.
	Ensure compliance to all relevant Group management systems and where applicable client procedures.
	To review the operational skills training programme on a regular basis and recommend changes where required.
	In liaison with the Area Manager, Rig Managers and HR department to identify training requirements for prospective and current employees.
	To assist in establishing internal training courses and, where appropriate, provide training and tutorial support.
	Prepare Training Matrix, plan training with training provider.
	Discuss courses content with the training providers.
	Prepare succession plans for training.
	Prepare nationalization plans for long term contract.
	Setup fast track program for newly graduated engineers & any experience employee have potential for promotion.
	Establish Gap analysis report with regard to the training & HSE Issue


P R O F E S S I O N A L   T R A I N I N G   &  S K I L L S

	International Train the Trainer / Aberdeen  UK  (Three months)
	Rig safety training coach development course.
	Instructional Techniques / Basic oilfield technology.
	Forklift operator & instructor / Banks-man / Slinger / Rigging instructor (OPITO Approved)
	Working at height instructor / Manual handling instructor / Slips, trips & falls instructor.
	COSHH Safety instructor / HP Wash-down operation instructor.
	Delivering HSE Support (Management of HSE Risks, Incident investigation & loss causation, Communication & Coaching skills).
	Microsoft word, excel & power point in Aberdeen.
	Major Emergency Management course in Aberdeen.
	Train the Trainer (Fall ProtectionConfined Space EntryPermit To Work)  course in France Pau.
	Scaffolding appreciation & inspection In RGIT center in Aberdeen  Scotland
	Cherry picker (using for casing jobs or any other working in height places) Training from Scotland.
	Water Jetting Association covering HP jetting & requirements of the Code of Practice & Standards.
	Advanced safety audit from BP Company.
	 Fire Prevention & Fire Fighting on board offshore.
	 Personal Survival Techniques, Search & Rescue on board offshore units.
	 Emergency response team member.
	 Helicopter R/T  & Helicopter Landing officer (HLO) & GMDSS.
	 Incident investigation.
	Professional software & hardware maintenance & assembly PC computer hardware.
	Able to write 50 words per minute on the computer keyboard

M O R E   C O U R S E S   C O M P L E T E D

	Induction, Safety, Fire watch, Hand Injury, Forklift Safety, Elementary First aid, Confined Space I & II, Hazards Materials, Permit To Work, Fall Protection I & II, Man-riding Tugger, Ladder, You Have the Power, Pathogen.
	DOS, Windows, Word, Excel, Power Point, Some idea about visual basic & C programming.

R E F E R E N C E S
 Ready for travel.
 Further details can be supplied on request.	

Kind Regards, 
Ashraf Elkhouli
HSE/QA Manager 
Mobile	: 0020169438738
International NEBOSH  Certified / London - UK
International Certified Trainer / Aberdeen  UK & France

----------


## Dady

Dear anwar saleh,
I'm working in Algeria too, I am well versed for almost 4 years experience as Field Geophysicist, and now I take a part in teaching courses in seismic data acquisition and data processing related subjects...
Please if you hear about any compnay recruiting Geophysicists in the office or in the field please let me know. Thanks.
my email: hadi_timed(at)hotmail(dot)com

----------


## ChrisSpencer

The job cuts were the dominant theme of British companies in the last three years. And the energy sector was one of the most affected due to volatile oil prices.

----------


## Chloe Taylor

If you are able to get a great salary offer along with ever lasting benefits, then for sure its time for switch....

----------


## plokij

Hi,
.
There is a website as all-in-one job vacancies.
Make a visit to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].


.
RegardsSee More: Effect of recession on Oil & Gas jobs

----------


## indianoilman

Is the job market scene changing or there is a sign of positive change in job scenario in petroleum industry........?
Now a days getting so many interview calls.........

----------

